# "Charm" Voting Thread



## Chesters Daughter (Sep 15, 2016)

Please take the time to *read the entries* and vote for the *three poems you consider most deserving*. It is *imperative* that you *use ALL THREE VOTES.

*Those who vote for less than three entries or who vote for their own work will be regarded as "spoiled votes" and discounted.
*
Members who vote for their own work will also have their entry disqualified*, so please double check your votes before submitting them. Members who create duplicate accounts to vote for themselves will also have their entry disqualified and all of their accounts banned.

*THE RESULTS OF THIS POLL WILL REMAIN HIDDEN UNTIL IT HAS OFFICIALLY CLOSED. The identities of the entrants will also be revealed upon the close of the poll. 

The entrant who receives most votes receives a one month FoWF subscription and the Laureate award.


Please leave comments and/or feedback in this thread.


Those who care to utilize the "like" function may now click to their heart's content.


This poll will close on September 25th, 2016 at 7:00pm EST.*


----------



## Firemajic (Sep 16, 2016)

I was completely charmed by each fabulous entry.... well, THAT made voting difficult...


----------



## Pidgeon84 (Sep 16, 2016)

Oh man, the hype!


----------



## escorial (Sep 18, 2016)

voted thrice


----------



## jenthepen (Sep 19, 2016)

Sometimes even three votes is not enough!! It was really difficult to choose this time. Well done everybody!


----------



## ned (Sep 21, 2016)

three ticks...
and one "see me after class"


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Sep 25, 2016)

*Welcome to the reveal!*

Dystopia by rcallaci

So Soft a Death by ArrowInTheBowOfTheLord

My "Charm" Bracelet by Nellie

Charm Offensive by PiP

Intoxicating by Chester's Daughter

Pinstripe Devil by midnightpoet

Liar Liar by James 剣 斧 血 

Theater Girl by Pidgeon84

Between the Earth and Nowhere by Darkkin

_*The Charmless Poet by ned - winning entry*_*


Kindly post all congratulatory messages in the winner's thread. Thank you.*


----------

